

Ask HN: How-to websites? - funkyy

Hi, I am looking for &quot;how-to&quot; websites that support public collaboration, like WikiHow, Instructables, Snapguide and Wikiversity.<p>I need them to be accessible to public - I have found only four above that are active and it seems there is no other that work on PC (non mobile exclusive). I need it for my research and I stumbled that there is so few of them...
======
chloe590
Do you need the "how-to" be the sole purpose of the website? I stumble onto
how to kinds of things un-gated within other websites. Universities have them
on a wide variety of things. Societies and affiliation groups often have them
as well. The way to find them is to search how to do something a bit out of
the ordinary, for instance how to build the rams horn headress from Game of
Thrones or to think differently about how to do something, for instance not
being knowledgeable about leds but wanting to use them in an unlikely way that
just was not at Instructables, I found them pretty easily elsewhere. People
recycle and resource web presence like they do stuff bending what they know or
have already into what they want it to be. Even Instagram and tumblr are
places to find how to's that communicate. Pinterest has many people who
collect how to pages on boards. Lately, I just start there. I've learned to
knit recently, much like code, actually and there are major communities that
not only instruct but buy and sell. review books and support forums. Ravelry
is a good example. Good Luck.

~~~
funkyy
Those are some good ideas there. I am looking exclusively for how-to websites
- I will use your suggestions and see how it goes. Thanks!

